# Orchard Grass and Alfalfa Questions



## sedurbin (May 30, 2009)

I am planting Orchard Grass in my 15ac established Alfalfa field and wanted some advice on varieties and methods of planting. I am thinking about Tekapo and Late Mate mix. I have a JD 8300 Drill; has anyone had any luck with using one of these to seed O Grass? I am about 50 mi NW of St Louis. 
Thanks,
Sam


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

I have used an 8300 to just drop the seed on top of the ground in a 'no-till' situation, and it worked. You are going to need to have wet enough conditions that the seed does NOT dry out. The seed is going to have to germinate and make a root into the ground before I would feel safe. It has to be dry enough not to rot, but wet enough not to dessicate. I am wating for a proper window and the right field right now. I plan on using a no-till drill, and just run the coulers so they touch the ground, and the press wheels so that the seed presses into the ground. I have done it before and it failed when it was too dry, and worked beautifully when it was wet enough.

Rodney


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

We've jsut used a fidler before and came back with a cultimulcher with the tines raised up and rolled the seed into the stubble. Course we try to do this right before a rain is suppsoed to come in. I've also jsut set my fertilizer spreader to spread a half rate, spread the field and then came back and split the first passes. I usuaaly spread a coffe can of Orchard grass on top of the fertilizer then stop and spread some more once in awhile as it seems to settle.


----------



## UpNorth (Jun 15, 2009)

Some quick things on the two orchardgrass varities.

1. Make sure they are both late maturing vareities, otherwise the O-grass will be heading out and your alfalfal won't even be in the bud stage.

2. Make sure they mature close to the same time, otherwise you'll have one of the varieties heading out early and have to harvest.

You generally wont want to wait to harvest after the "boot" stage of the grasses. That's where the seed head is still in the stem, but not sticking out yet. The first harvest of the season is usually the most critical to time right becasue the cool season grasses (like orchardgrass) mature quickly in the spring. The later cuttings generally stay in the vegative or "leafy" stage for a longer period of time.

How old is the alfalfa stand?


----------



## sedurbin (May 30, 2009)

Both Varieties are supposed to be late maturing. The stand is on it's second year, I just didn't get quite as thick a stand as I had hoped for so I am planting the O-Grass to help with the weed control as well as to add tonnage. Thank you all for your input.
Sam


----------

